# كيف يتم تقديم الإختراع ؟؟؟؟؟



## u571 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

كيف يتم تقديم الإختراع لمكتب تسجيل برائات الإختراع ؟


----------



## engineer sameer (21 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال مهم لي أيضا.


----------



## شهبندر (21 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا يعتمد على الدولة الموجود بها، الغالب هو بالاتصال بمعهد الملكية الفكرية (أو الصناعية)


----------



## u571 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

لا أنا أعني تقديم الإختراع من الناحية التقنية، أي من الناحية الوثائقية...


----------



## شهبندر (22 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم فهمتك واجابتي كانت على هذا الأساس


----------



## u571 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف؟ إذا كنت أنوي تقديم الإختراع الى منظمة ال wipo مثلا، فعلى أي هيئة يكون تقديم الإختراع، أي هل يقتصر الأمر على تقديم رسومات النماذج الصناعية أم ينبغي تواجد شروحات و التفاصيل... هذا هو سؤالي...


----------

